# V. dangerous horse - eva stable mats



## niagaraduval (9 December 2013)

Hi all,

After umming and awwing a long time I decided to invest in some eva stable mats to save money and hopefully make life a bit nicer for my boys who are on shavings.

HOWEVER - 

My old boy is fine with the mats although manages to hook them up once a week on average whcih means a lot of work as I have to clean up underneath them and put them back down again. 

The mats are very very lightweight, which is no doubt the source of the problem.

Having spent out hundreds on getting my 2 stables matted in the hope of saving money I am starting to wonder if I have made the right decision.

My younger horse (well not young anymore - 12 this year) cannot stand the mats. He becomes very dangerous and totally freaks out when he's in his stable, I have had to open his door and let him out as he has been that freaked out it is dangerous leaving him in the stable as all the mats are flying all over the place the horse is freaking out and all 4 feet of the ground, slipping and sliding all over the place..

For a few days I left him out in a temporary pen I have made infront of his stable so he can stay out bu go in with the door open if he chooses, however he will not go near his stable and once on the mats he does not move an inch as he is that scared of them.

He is snorting, running in sweat, flared nose, white of his eyes apparent, the lot. A total jibbering wreck !

He can't stay out so he has to come in and I have just spent out hundreds on his mats, cut them to size etc. Will he ever get used to them ?  

It's got to the point where even the sound of hay falling from his mouth on the floor sets him off. And ofcourse the mats become extremely slippy as well as being super soft and as they are so light they just fly around the stable (which is even worse as he is totally terrified of them).

If left in he will stand in the same spot and not move at all or eat or drink he will stand totally still, the second he moves he goes crazy. 

I left him out and decided to put his hay on some mats so that he could get used to them on his own witout being on a slippery floor and enclosed in the stable but he will not eat and would prefer to starve than to put one hoof on these awful horse eating mats !! 

I could honestly cry... What can I do ?


----------



## wildwest (9 December 2013)

take them up poor boy


----------



## Moomin1 (9 December 2013)

If the mats are moving that easy/that lightweight I would definately remove them.  Sounds like an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## Marydoll (9 December 2013)

Ive got EVA mats and theyre not that light that a horse spinning in a stable lifts them, how light are they ??
Have you tried throwing a light layer of shavings over the whole mat to see if that helps, one of mine was a bit iffy with his when i first put them down but quickly got past it, failing that if youre worried about the horses safety lift them


----------



## Costypop (9 December 2013)

Simple take them out. We try to do the best for our horses but sometimes they don't appreachicate it!


----------



## ELFSBELLS (9 December 2013)

Definitely take them up, a livery on our yard had these, don't like them personally x


----------



## lisa_dundee (9 December 2013)

It's not just a case of him getting used to them though is it, they are slippery and coming up, so they are not fit for purpose and dangerous! Take them up and if you want rubber matting buy the thick heavy stuff, I have never heard of EVA been used for flooring only for stable walls


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (9 December 2013)

What weight of mats are they? :confused3:
No way should they be 'flying up all over the place'


----------



## poiuytrewq (9 December 2013)

Weirdly this sort of reaction happened with my daughters old pony. - Mine were normal heavy mats though and safe.
I needed mats really as she had the most severe breathing problems. I covered them totally, right to the door in shavings for a week or so and just gradually exposed bits as she became happier about the situation. It took a long time tbh but she was ok in the end. Somedays she would walk in over a 6" exposed area and we'd think we were getting somewhere, the next id have to cover it again but she did get to be perfectly happy on it eventually and we were able to give a small bed at the back to minimise any dust.


----------



## Spottyappy (9 December 2013)

What thickness are the Mats?
I have had Eva for several years with no problems, and they certainly don't lift even if our 17.2hh decides to spin round quickly. Mine are, I think, 44mm thick. If you have too thin, they are really meant for stable walls, and not floors.


----------



## niagaraduval (9 December 2013)

I have tried putting shavings down on them to weigh them down but this makes to difference at all I have seen them even him walking on them they seem to lift up on the edges and he doesn't lift his feet up either.

They are very light weight  and flexible I can carry several mats under one arm at a time.

Also, they said that they were floor mats although I am starting to wonder if they are in fact real eva mats I think they are roughly 4 cm thick.


----------



## MadBlackLab (9 December 2013)

I think I know the mats your talking about. Are they really spongy and dent easily?


----------



## niagaraduval (9 December 2013)

Yes they seem to be very spongy and dent easily !


----------



## twiggy2 (9 December 2013)

they do not sound like stable mats to me


----------



## splashgirl45 (9 December 2013)

i have rubber mats, not eva, and really struggle to just move one to clean underneath it so if you can carry 4, they must be very light(too light for horses) and you must be super strong!!!! sounds like your horse is right to refuse to use them, as they dont sound like they are made for horses...


----------



## MadBlackLab (9 December 2013)

niagaraduval said:



			Yes they seem to be very spongy and dent easily !
		
Click to expand...

Please take them out. I know a lady at a livery yard my friend had her horse who brought these as a good deal. Her horse slipped as the mats moved with the horse's weight. luckily no damage to horse but refused to step on them again. These are dangerous and not worth the risk. Sorry OP


----------



## niagaraduval (9 December 2013)

I bought them almost 3 months ago (kept them for a while before getting round to fitting them) do you think it is possible to take them back to the place I bought them from (someone off ebay) and get my money back ? I am honestly gutted..


----------



## Marydoll (9 December 2013)

lisa_dundee said:



			It's not just a case of him getting used to them though is it, they are slippery and coming up, so they are not fit for purpose and dangerous! Take them up and if you want rubber matting buy the thick heavy stuff, I have never heard of EVA been used for flooring only for stable walls
		
Click to expand...

Equimats are EVA, and perfectly safe in stables ive had them down for almost 20 years in 3 stables, theyre interlocking and designed to cover stable floors, ive never had a mat lift in all that time. I dont know what youve put down OP but it doesnt sound suitable for stable matting.


----------



## MadBlackLab (9 December 2013)

You have to check with ebay polices but think you may had them too long also they have been used. You can report the seller for selling goods not suitable for use


----------



## EmmaB (9 December 2013)

I have rubber mats and they are heavy, could only just drag them into position, they are solid rubber. Not sure why anyone would sell spongey mats as stable mats, if they dent easily then how are they supposed to help? 

I'd take them out, sounds dangerous! Shame though, who ever sold them to you should have known they wern't suitable for horses! Maybe you could sell them on ebay or something then buy some new rubber mats with the money?

Also my 3 mats of 6x4ft cost me £84 altogether, so enough for half a stable which I though wasn't bad, I put it a little away from the back wall so theres a small strip of concrete at the front for food/water space and some concrete at the back which is covered by the banks. Just a thought so you don't have to buy a whole stables worth?


----------



## niagaraduval (9 December 2013)

I will take a photo for you tomorrow but they are not interlocking and they seem to expand with the damp so I have to keep sawing them off with a knife to get them to go down again.. I agree don't seem suitable for a horse. Will take them out tomorrow morning.  Is it possible for me to get my money back ? They cost me about 300 quid a stable.. I have cut them to fit my stable though so lots of cut ones etc.


----------



## MadBlackLab (9 December 2013)

Prices like this for rubber matting would tempt someone (not aiming at you OP) also the description for the mats don't sound like EVA to me (please quote me if I'm wrong)
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EVA-Stabl...oods_StableAccessories_SM&hash=item20dbe89126

Also states these mats suitable for walls and horseboxes


----------



## EmmaB (9 December 2013)

Jesus £300?? For that money I'd kick off at the seller! If they are swelling up under damp they are def not suitable! Seems like pieces of sponge. Argue they are not suitable for horses if they were advertised as such!


----------



## Marydoll (9 December 2013)

Im sorry OP but i dont think what youve been sold is of the thickness and weight needed for EVA stable matting, my mats are great, interlock and i can lift them and move them myself to clean, they dont dent and dont spread like you describe. You can try trading standards as what you describe sounds useless and dangerous. O can understand why youre gutted after paying that amount out for them


----------



## niagaraduval (9 December 2013)

Think i'll be contacting this sellerm they were def. sold as horse stable floor mats.


----------



## niagaraduval (9 December 2013)

Those are the ones !!!!

I bought those mats ! and also the sizing was wrong when I turned up they weren't the same size as stated so had to buy 10 extra (my stables are 5m x 5m)


----------



## MadBlackLab (9 December 2013)

sorry to be the barer of bad news. I hope you can do this seller and get some if not all your money back


----------



## niagaraduval (9 December 2013)

I am totally shocked, will be contacting seller tomorrow demanding my money back.

How do I get in touch with trading standards ?


----------



## Marydoll (9 December 2013)

This is what ive got down and theyve lasted for years
http://www.countrysideshowjumps.co.uk/shop/equimats


----------



## Marydoll (9 December 2013)

Just saw youre in France, you might be able to get them through trading standards if its a British company


----------



## stencilface (9 December 2013)

Definitely try get a refund, they don't sound fit for purpose at all 

My mats don't shift at all, even when my horse dicks around and spins etc, and they only cost £180 for a 12x12 stable (so smaller than yours at 4x4m)


----------



## niagaraduval (9 December 2013)

I picked them up near Kent area from this persons livery yard as am regularly in the UK. Am planning a trip back in 2 weeks time so might be able to take them back ? How should I consult the seller ? Should I just turn up with them and demand my money back ? I have printed out all proof  transaction, emails concerning pick up as well as the ad itself so have proof the this item was misleading..


----------



## MadBlackLab (9 December 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Amazing-L...oods_StableAccessories_SM&hash=item43c200cb99

Selling mats similar to what you described and are Dartford Kent do you think this is the person you brought off


----------



## MochaDun (9 December 2013)

Deleted as OP contacting company 

Hope they get it sorted for you OP


----------



## EmmaB (9 December 2013)

In that ebay ad they look like good rubber ones! I just can't believe how much you had to spend to mat one stable! I would email the seller first and tell them what has happened with them absorbing water and swelling up, and that they dent so easily. See what they say incase its somehow a mistake?

If you manage to get it sorted, these are the ones I got, turns out they were just up the road from me so I picked the mats up myself but they were great when I emailed them a load of questions, and were the cheapest I could find. 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321255003202


----------



## niagaraduval (9 December 2013)

Yep not saying sellers name on here but someone has posted the mats I have bought from the seller. 

Will try and get my money back, can't afford to waste money like that on crap.


----------



## niagaraduval (9 December 2013)

Maybe someone could give me a few ideas on what to send to the seller ?


----------



## MadBlackLab (9 December 2013)

niagaraduval said:



			Yep not saying sellers name on here but someone has posted the mats I have bought from the seller. 

Will try and get my money back, can't afford to waste money like that on crap.
		
Click to expand...

I understand. Please email seller and see what happens.


----------



## Marydoll (9 December 2013)

I think that you need to get in touch with them first as you usually have to give them a chance to rectify the complaint, do so in writing by e.mail and make sure you keep any and all replies, tell them if they dont rectify the problem by replacing with  matting suitable for the job or cash refund youll be in touch with trading standards and ebay. Personally id still report them to trading standards as it sounds like youve been sold something not fit for purpose.


----------



## niagaraduval (9 December 2013)

Thanks alot guys, I knew something wasn't right from the start but having never seen or used horse mats I didn't know what to expect the ad makes them sound ideal.

Could someone help me draught an email ? 

Thank you so much for all of your help, my fault for going for the easiest cheapest option !


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (9 December 2013)

Proper EVA mats are not overly light, just a darn sight lighter than rubber mats. Mine are from robinsons and cost about 300 a stable, but the ones I have, I have had for about 5 years and still going strong, even coping with never being taken up in the last place, to being forced in 2 different stables in as many months. They are not currently fitted correctly but still don't move, are certainly not absorbent and don't dent (even when had shoes with road studs in, and have walked in heels on them, no dents. They haven't expanded either! They also have a bobbly top on for grip.

Definitely pick up the seller for their lack of suitability for horses. Although, if they are the ones that MadBlackLab has posted the link to then you might have to suck it up to experience as it does say 'similar' to EVA, not that the are actually EVA.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (9 December 2013)

Hope you get your money back. The EVA mats I've seen interlock, don't spread or dent or move or go spongy. :confused3: I'm sorry to say that I know of a very dodgy yard in Dartford where a very dodgy man I used to know bought lots of broken down old horses and sold them on as ten years younger than their real age. Well known dodgy yard in Dartford.


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (9 December 2013)

niagaraduval said:



			Thank you so much for all of your help, my fault for going for the easiest cheapest option !
		
Click to expand...

£300 a stable is not a cheap option, that is the price (roughly) you would pay for 'proper' mats. So you should have the correct mats and the seller is being cheeky by selling products not suitable.


----------



## TheSylv007 (9 December 2013)

they sound more like gym mats rather than stable mats.


----------



## MadBlackLab (9 December 2013)

TheSylv007 said:



			they sound more like gym mats rather than stable mats.
		
Click to expand...

That's how I would describe them


----------



## EmmaB (9 December 2013)

If you bought them through ebay, email them on there and just say that you bought the mats and have tried them and feel they are not fit for purpose. Tell them about the swelling up, and the fact that they were a different size to the ones in the ad. Ask them to check that they actually gave you the right mats, send them pics if you need to. If they are a decent company they will try to sort it out, because if you take it further and open a case on ebay, ebay are more likely to side with the buyer and force the seller to give the money back or sort it out. Then it looks bad on them. If they won't help you then open a case and see what ebay will do for you.


----------



## sessierose (9 December 2013)

I had the misfortune of buying some of these last year, luckily i realised straight away and got my money back. The seller i bought them off just bought warehouses of bankrupt stock and this is what they ended up with. When i checked back through their other listings, they had the mats advertised under a different listing as 'crash and tumble mats' using exactly the same picture. I did report them to eBay as they were really dangerous, my gelding nearly went down when he tried to walk on them and was shaking like a leaf. Needless to say, eBay couldn't care less.


----------



## maree t (9 December 2013)

I bought some of these mats from that seller. I have had them down for over a month with no problems. I have shod and unshod animals and they dont slip at all. They have spread slightly as she said they would . They certainly dont soak anything up and are working very well so far. 
I would contact the seller first to discuss, I certainly didnt pay that much, we spent about £250 and got enough to do 4 smallish stables. They have marked a bit in places but my lot seem to love them quite often laying down on them . 
I wonder if you have a dodgy batch ? Mine certainly dont lift at all.


----------



## Spring Feather (9 December 2013)

Glad you've figured it out that they aren't stable floor mats and I hope you manage to get your money back from the seller.

I had all of my stables fitted with EVA mats and they were fabulous so once you get the real thing, you'll love them I'm sure.


----------



## micramadam (9 December 2013)

I have EVA mats down in all 4 of my stables and I struggle to carry one at a time never mind several at once. They don't sound like stable mats at all. Good luck with getting your money back. The seller shouldn't be selling these as stable mats as they don't sound 'fit for purpose'.


----------



## Marydoll (10 December 2013)

Long link op but its a template for a complaints letter, you could change it to an email and fire it away to them 

http://www.adviceguide.org.uk/engla...t_faulty_goods_e/complaint_about_faulty_goods


----------



## YasandCrystal (10 December 2013)

I would consider getting them properly glued together and sealed. Rubber mats installed correctly should be glued down and the edges sealed. I have the heavy type not the eva and even they move despite weighing in at 75kgs per mat. Some horses ust don't like that hollow sound of their hooves on eva - it probably feels like an unstable surface to them Good luck Op hope you get somewhere with the seller.


----------



## catroo (10 December 2013)

I have EVA mats, mine are 4ftx3ft and while a lot lighter than normal mats they are still cumbersome to move around. Mine aren't stuck down, just cut to fit odd shaped stables and the only time they've moved is when one of the youngsters tried to lift with his teeth. Mine did expand a little at first but the fitting information had advised of this and I left a 1cm gap around the stables for it. 

One of my more sensitive souls didn't like walking on them at first but now he loves them and now they are in the field shelter he's in there flat out a lot of the time.

I love EVA mats, so glad I swapped the old hard heavy rubber for them, they just seem so much more comfortable.

OP - what you have doesn't sound like the real stuff designed for the job. How big is each square?


----------



## texas (10 December 2013)

Just wanted to add that proper EVA mats won't move.  I have only half a stable covered and they don't shift at all.  They aren't interlocking either.  The horse might be a bit wary on any new rubber matting though - it obviously feels/smells and looks different to concrete or bedding


----------



## Charmel (10 December 2013)

Bought thick rubber mats 6x4 for all eight of my stables cost about 38 per mat (4 mats to a stable) and not one of them has ever moved around like yours. We have issues lifting them to clean underneath. They have shifted with weight of the largest horse getting up and down moved about 1cm in 3 months! These are supposed to help not hinder.....I have to be honest I didn't give it a second thought just put them down put shavings sprinkle on top and put horses in. None of mine seemed bothered at all. Sounds like yours are not fit for the purpose.


----------



## RutlandH2O (10 December 2013)

niagaraduval said:



			Those are the ones !!!!
I bought those mats ! and also the sizing was wrong when I turned up they weren't the same size as stated so had to buy 10 extra (my stables are 5m x 5m)
		
Click to expand...

I bought 60 of these mats from the same seller. They are stacked in one of my storage barns. I bought them with the express intent of gluing them to the concrete floor and gluing all the mats together. The seller knew this, because I asked her about gluing them down. She said they can be glued. When I contacted several firms that specialise in adhesives for stable mats, they all said there would be too much instability in the mats for the glue to work. Before I put them into the storage barn, they were stacked on the yard for a few weeks. My vet happen to see them and, as he walked passed them, he said "oh, jump mats." No, I wasn't in the market for gymnasium equipment! I haven't contacted the seller because I didn't think she would even contemplate a return. I also spent £120 in delivery fees after several weeks of bad coordination between her and her shipping firm (I think the shipper was just found by searching the internet or yellow pages). I was going to glue these mats in an area of 16 feet x 40 feet. When I read the posts in this thread, I saw that problems were arising in smaller stables with 4 sides to hold the mats in place. I am not a happy camper!! 

The mats are 6'3" x 3'3" and are 34mm thick. They have no tread, just a smooth surface on both sides.


----------



## niagaraduval (10 December 2013)

Will def. be contacting seller I took them out earlier. Grrr I am so upset.


----------



## MadBlackLab (14 December 2013)

OP any update on getting your money back?


----------



## gmw (14 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			OP any update on getting your money back?
		
Click to expand...

I bought mats like these last year cost me several hundred pound.  I contacted the seller and asked for money back plus delivery costs. After various messages of how stupid I was my money was returned via paypal.  The mats were dangerous and 'crumbled' around the edges, they also seemed to absorb the urine. They were very light and were tumble mats. The only mats that I have found suitable are 'cowmats' they dont move are lighter than rubber mats and easily hosed down to be cleaned. Get rid of the mats they are dangerous another buyer contacted me to say that she was also unhappy with the mats but she was not refunded.


----------



## foraday (14 December 2013)

Like others have said get them out!!!

However again like others have said!!!!!!  We have had eva mats for years and taken them to 2 different yards and I have a 17.3 ID and he has yet to move them and he has yet to move them.

Although you can 'lift' them once you prise them up from being wedged in they are not that easy to get up!

Again 44mm thick EVA mats not some of the 'cheap pressed rubber mats' being advertised on FB lately for much cheapness


----------

